# Problematic people.



## 50two (Sep 23, 2008)

I AM SO ANNOYED. im wondering if anyone has this same problem. i have this good friend, sure shes really nice but she honestly thinks shes a wonderful photographer etcetc BUT SHE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO CANNOT EVEN DIFFERENTIATE BETWEEN A LENS AND A SHUTTER.  

she critises my photography. even though shes never seen my photos. when she sees me taking photos, she directs me on how i should better take the shot. its so annoying seeing that she, who has never touched anything other than a point and shoot would even understand what i do and think when i take photos. so who is she to tell me how to do things.
ohyes. she claims to have had a "photography phase" back when she was 11. ie. her credentials.

i mean seriously. maybe its because shes an only child, and there was no sibling to deflate her ego. i sure know my sister did that for me. 

THIS GIRL NEEDS A SISTER. PLEASE.
does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it right: your birthday is in September 1992?
Well, that would explain this rant...

If you are so much better than she is, then it should not even bug you. You should just inwardly think "may she say whatever she wants, I do it my way".


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds a bit like my brother, This man, who has never handled anything more than a point and shoot camera, bought his first camera in 2007 and continues to use that very same Kodak Easy share C-653 and holds no true interest in photography does not tell me how to do anything, Instead he just grabs his camera and gets right to work on composing the "superior picture" where my C-743 fails. 


I just ignore him, untill he pops his flash wile I am taking a picture but that is another rant all together.

Ignorant untill proven otherwise. Just don't let it bother you. Your camera, Your image, your rules.


----------



## 50two (Sep 23, 2008)

> Is it right: your birthday is in September 1992?
> Well, that would explain this rant...


 
sure im immature. but obnoxiousness gets too much. i told her i was submitting a few photos to a studio for highschool work experience and she kindly offered that since my photography was so apparently horrible, she offered to let me submit her photos and take credit for them. i mean honestly. do adults not get bothered by that kind of thing just because theyre more mature? 

i dont ever retaliate or have a nice long rant to her face. but when do people not know that theyre just becoming rude?


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2008)

50two said:


> do adults not get bothered by that kind of thing just because theyre more mature?



To be honest with you, Yes. That is all part and parcle to mature behavier, it's called tolerance. However there does come a point when tolerance gets exceeded and the one who breeches that point should be put in their correct place. 

For example, Where she told you to submit her work and take credit for it, at that point, I do believe an appropriate course of action would be to tell her "no, you can submit your own works and I'll submit mine, if you think you are that superior to me than why don't you stand up and let a third party play judge." And walk away.


----------



## 50two (Sep 23, 2008)

well i cant do that because everything she says is well meaning. She honestly meant for me to take her "better photos" and gain work experience that i wanted...(because i wouldnt be able to do it using my own) im sorry for being an angsty hormonal teenager but i dont actually realise how stupid this is until i rant. :S

and its not like havent been "tolerant". all this thread ends up questioning is peoples ignorance and there have been many other rants on this forum about other peoples ignorance and "when they just dont get it".

i did end up getting the work experience btw.


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2008)

50two said:


> well i cant do that because everything she says is well meaning. She honestly meant for me to take her "better photos" and gain work experience that i wanted...(because i wouldnt be able to do it using my own) im sorry for being an angsty hormonal teenager but i dont actually realise how stupid this is until i rant. :S
> 
> and its not like havent been "tolerant". all this thread ends up questioning is peoples ignorance and there have been many other rants on this forum about other peoples ignorance and "when they just dont get it".
> 
> i did end up getting the work experience btw.



The road to hell is paved with good intentions. What may be well meaning would have been deleterious to your goals. If she honestly thought that it would benifit you in any way to do that, She obviously does not know what she is talking about. If one does not truly know the situation another is in they can not help, no good can come from the attempt. 

I do have to ask though, have you seen her work? 

And don't go thinking this is all for not, everyone has to vent some times. if you don't it'll lead to a world of trouble, trust me, I've been there, ain't pretty. Being an angsty hormonal teenager has it's ups and downs, one learns a lot during these years through trial and error, don't freat over it.


----------



## 50two (Sep 23, 2008)

haha i have seen her photos. theyre somewhat.... i cant be bothered to explain all the things wrong with it but basically her idea of a good photo is the cliche sunset or as long as the subject is perfectly centred in the frame and the light is bright enough so you can see it, its a masterpiece. as you might have concluded shes not actually very much into photography which makes it even more frustrating that she tells me all of this. this is also the reason why she really thinks that giving me her photos will 'benefit me'. shes not being competitive at all, i guess she thinks shes already better than me anyway, she genuinly is having good intentions.

so really its all just a matter of ignorance 

thanks btw  im glad i vented it all out


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 23, 2008)

:redwine:     :redwine: uke-rig:


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> :redwine:     :redwine: uke-rig:



:lmao::lmao:

That's an aweful lot of popcorn for the closing credits


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2008)

Just be polite and tell her that you enjoy photography in silence.... be tolerant and ask for her to be tolerant of you.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 23, 2008)

50two said:


> i told her i was submitting a few photos to a studio for highschool work experience and she kindly offered that since my photography was so apparently horrible, she offered to let me submit her photos and take credit for them. i mean honestly. do adults not get bothered by that kind of thing just because theyre more mature?



It's so incredibly absurd I think I'd just laugh.  You are going to have to stand up and explain that you do photography your way, she can do it her way, there's plenty of room for different tastes, and that her criticism and attitude are annoying and unwanted.  

You probably should get used to it though.  If it's not her it'll be someone else.  Photography is done, used, and viewed in so many different ways, yet individual photographers tend to define it according to how it works for them.  Some folks are into the gear and process, others don't care.  Some folks are into art, others are more concerned about technical perfection.  I've met plenty of serious photogs who could care less about the finished photo as art, they are just interested in the gear and process.  Tastes and interests vary widely.  

"Photography appears to be an easy activity; in fact it is a varied and ambiguous process in which the only common denominator among its practitioners is in the instrument." - Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 23, 2008)

Or you could tell her to go "f" the sharp side of a knife.

That's what I would say...even if she was my friend.

Oh. I'm also criti*c*izing your spelling.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> :redwine:     :redwine: uke-rig:



Yay! Happy day!


Anyway dude,

Yeah, I'm personally 13 and nothing (NOTHING) ticks me off more then when someone trys to explain to me that my photos are &%$# (Not you guys here on TPF). I mean, I get this crap from people who don't even take snapshots!angry1::no smile I mean like, come on!:x

I here you completely!

Phil,


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 23, 2008)

Questions kill the expert wannabees.  

Seriously, just start asking more and more indepth questions.  "Can you explain the relationship between the aperture and the shutter?  I'm having trouble with the concept.  And what's this whole depth of field thing all about?"  As they start realizing that you at least know enough to ask questions they can't answer, they'll lose interest. 

Of course, then she'll rant about you on some mall shopping forum or something.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> ...I get this crap from people who don't even take snapshots!



There is no need to understand anything about photography to have an opinion about a photograph.  Most people have been using their eyes and mind to assess the world visually all of their lives.  Almost everyone is an expert in seeing.  People don't have to know how to create a photo to be able to decide whether it's aesthetically pleasing, or interesting or important in some other way.  I have seen little proof that photographers tend to be better at judging these things any more than the general population.


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 23, 2008)

There will always be annoying and invasive people in life so the question is how do you manage it without shooting up the place.  I think LaFoto hit it on the head when she said that you shouldn't care what others think.  I think as artists we all need a certain level of confidence to sometimes ignore the comments of others or know how to tell them to stuff it without getting all bent out of shape over it.

It's probably best for the relationship if you're just honest with her about how you feel.  Put up some boundaries and avoid the resentment.  You don't have to be rude about it... just a simple "I appreciate your interest but I'm not looking for advice." should get the point across.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 23, 2008)

50two said:


> I AM SO ANNOYED. im wondering if anyone has this same problem. i have this good friend, sure shes really nice but she honestly thinks shes a wonderful photographer etcetc BUT SHE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO CANNOT EVEN DIFFERENTIATE BETWEEN A LENS AND A SHUTTER.
> 
> she critises my photography. even though shes never seen my photos. when she sees me taking photos, she directs me on how i should better take the shot. its so annoying seeing that she, who has never touched anything other than a point and shoot would even understand what i do and think when i take photos. so who is she to tell me how to do things.
> ohyes. she claims to have had a "photography phase" back when she was 11. ie. her credentials.
> ...



Did this friend loose the Democratic bid to be their presidential candidate this year????   :lmao::lmao::lmao:.   

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## 50two (Sep 24, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> Questions kill the expert wannabees.
> 
> Seriously, just start asking more and more indepth questions. "Can you explain the relationship between the aperture and the shutter? I'm having trouble with the concept. And what's this whole depth of field thing all about?" As they start realizing that you at least know enough to ask questions they can't answer, they'll lose interest.
> 
> Of course, then she'll rant about you on some mall shopping forum or something.


 LOL so perfectly true


----------



## Solthar (Sep 24, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> Questions kill the expert wannabees.
> 
> Seriously, just start asking more and more indepth questions.  "Can you explain the relationship between the aperture and the shutter?  I'm having trouble with the concept.  And what's this whole depth of field thing all about?"  As they start realizing that you at least know enough to ask questions they can't answer, they'll lose interest.
> 
> Of course, then she'll rant about you on some mall shopping forum or something.



... or, who knows, she might actually be a wealth of information.  

In regards to your main issue, if you find her critique so disturbing why don't you just tell her something along the lines of, "While I appreciate the thought, do you mind holding back on the advice a bit?"  In other words, ask her to stop, but in a civil manner.

I've actually had a coworker say one of my favorite pictures was utter crap.  my reaction?  "Well I guess we have different tastes.".

Just remember, be nice - and don't add more fuel to that fire.


P.S. Mind passing the popcorn, Bifurcator?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 24, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Or you could tell her to go "f" the sharp side of a knife.
> 
> That's what I would say...even if she was my friend.
> 
> Oh. I'm also criti*c*izing your spelling.



Damn V.I. ..... She's just morphing into being a woman.  She knows the answer to everything and she&#8217;s never wrong.

50two&#8230;.  It&#8217;s time for you to stop hanging with her while you shoot.  Shoot solo and keep the photography chats to zero.  Do you have other friends?


----------



## usayit (Sep 24, 2008)

sheesh what's wrong with women these days?  

<< runs and hides into a corner.


seriously... just tell her politely.  If that doesn't work.. avoid shooting with her.


----------



## 50two (Sep 24, 2008)

> ... or, who knows, she might actually be a wealth of information.


 
ahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahhaa. godno. she is seriously the bimbo shopping mall girl

and i _am_ VERY 'nice' about it D: when she says my pictures are utter crap i just go 
awww really? damn.


----------



## Edward Crim (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you've got a good eye. And I'm an old fart so I know about these things.

edward

http://www.edwardcrim.com/blog


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> sheesh what's wrong with women these days?
> 
> << runs and hides into a corner.
> 
> ...




You did not hide well enough. So how are you Usayit?  What&#8217;s with the woman bashing.  What&#8217;s wrong with women these days is that we are unstoppable.  Whose fault is that, take a look in the mirror.  It&#8217;s about time men started taking credit for the women they created.


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You did not hide well enough. So how are you Usayit?  Whats with the woman bashing.  Whats wrong with women these days is that we are unstoppable.  Whose fault is that, take a look in the mirror.  Its about time men started taking credit for the women they created.



:thumbup:


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You did not hide well enough. So how are you Usayit?  What&#8217;s with the woman bashing.  What&#8217;s wrong with women these days is that we are unstoppable.  Whose fault is that, take a look in the mirror.  It&#8217;s about time men started taking credit for the women they created.



What's that smell?  Look! A smoldering wad over there in the corner. OMG, it's someone's bra. 

teeheehee...


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

hehehe... it was a bit of a joke...   As much as I enjoy and support equal rights with women but there are examples of

... women that have this unpleasant need to prove themselves (all the time).  For example, the woman described in the OP is one such case.
..  women that don't understand that equality means both sides; good and bad.  For example, wives that believe staying at home (not working) is always an option.  An option that is rarely extended to the husband.  Wife staying at home==ok.  Husband staying at home==irresponsible.

btw... I get along with many women (I actually have more female friends and happily married).  Lucky most of them don't fall into either category...  My wife and I had this same discussion.  She also hates other females with the same attitude...  

Male or Female, one of my pet peeves are attitudes that demand entitlement.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

and if you have any objections.. remember you Yemme, said this:



Yemme said:


> Damn V.I. ..... She's just morphing into being a woman.  She knows the answer to everything and she&#8217;s never wrong.



Furthering that same attitude...  "Unstoppable?"  more like self delusional.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone open a window...  It's getting hot in here.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

oh btw.... I look in the mirror and I am fine with what I see.... faults and all.

here's reality

Women are not unstoppable.
Women are sometimes wrong.

yes.. its getting hot.. just the way I like it


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> As much as I enjoy and support equal rights with women but there are examples of
> 
> ... women that have this unpleasant need to prove themselves (all the time).  For example, the woman described in the OP is one such case.
> ..  women that don't understand that equality means both sides; good and bad.  For example, wives that believe staying at home (not working) is always an option.  An option that is rarely extended to the husband.  Wife staying at home==ok.  Husband staying at home==irresponsible.



I'd be very careful how much generalizing / stereotyping you do.  It tends to dismiss any point you're trying to make.

Also worth noting ... don't your points apply to any group that's discriminated against?

The whole mentality (not referring to Usayit's post) that a strong opinionated man is a leader and a strong opinionated woman is a b*tch is a little old in my opinion.  Time to evolve a bit.

*** grabs the thermostat and gives it a healthy turn ***


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

We're talking about teenagers ... never forget that.
The questions of "man" or "woman" don't really apply as yet. 
And it depends on "personalities" not on gender if someone's of the kind to feel in the right at all times. My father-in-law has been male for 85 years now (!) and has always felt that he alone sees the way things REALLY are!


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> I'd be very careful how much generalizing / stereotyping you do.  It tends to dismiss any point you're trying to make.



I'm not generalizing... simply pointing out that they do exist as indicated by:

"As much as I enjoy and support equal rights with women* but there are examples* of"
and
"Lucky most of them don't fall into either category... "




> Also worth noting ... don't your points apply to any group that's discriminated against?



Yes and no.. but only women can be a wife and men can be husband.  Any topic such as this can be extended towards any group but the discussion was specifically directed to a specific group.

Let me point this out:



> Damn V.I. ..... She's just morphing into being a woman. She knows the answer to everything and shes never wrong.


  Acceptable???


> Whats wrong with women these days is that we are unstoppable. Whose fault is that, take a look in the mirror. Its about time men started taking credit for the women they created.


  Acceptable????


but what I said is not????


funny...


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> We're talking about teenagers ... never forget that.
> The questions of "man" or "woman" don't really apply as yet.



yes... I forget...


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> Yes and no.. but only women can be a wife and men can be husband.  Any topic such as this can be extended towards any group but the discussion was specifically directed to a specific group.



Oh now that opens up the whole gay relationshipmarrigage thing too... 

Even in a same sex relationship, one side is more feminine and one side more masculine.  The feminine side often is affectionately referred to as "the wife"... lol

So, does that also mean that this same concept of this thread now extends to gay effeminate men?


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 26, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Oh now that opens up the whole gay relationshipmarrigage thing too...
> 
> Even in a same sex relationship, one side is more feminine and one side more masculine.  The feminine side often is affectionately referred to as "the wife"... lol
> 
> So, does that also mean that this same concept of this thread now extends to gay effeminate men?



LOL I was thinking about that too... and that's why I decided not to post anything else on this thread.  Seems like it'll be really easy to draw out the type of comments that I'd rather not read or be involved in arguing.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> We're talking about teenagers ... never forget that.
> The questions of "man" or "woman" don't really apply as yet.



Oooo chopped low!!! How's the view down there kiddies? 

That was classy LaFoto. <snicker-snicker>




> And it depends on "personalities" not on gender if someone's of the kind to feel in the right at all times. My father-in-law has been male for 85 years now (!) and has always felt that he alone sees the way things REALLY are!



But it's really true that everyone's reality is based on their own perceptions - so in that sense he's completely right in thinking that. 

Love your new avatar BTW!  Is the full image on-line somewhere?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> oh btw.... I look in the mirror and I am fine with what I see.... faults and all.
> 
> here's reality
> 
> ...



Why will men never learn&#8230;.  

Usayit I would just like to know if you could push a newborn baby out of your penis.  That&#8217;s all I want to know.  Until you can walk the walk there are no equal rights.  Women are unstoppable because of what we have to endure.  Men get the sniffles and cry like 2 year olds.  We are never wrong in the sense that our logic makes sense, Catch 22.  I understand your point of view but argumentatively it will still revert back to our logic.  Your wife has her views and all women do but in the end our logic at some point trumps a man&#8217;s view.  Why is that&#8230; lets just say weakness.  Men cave&#8230; they give in.  That&#8217;s why women have always been right and act the way they do.  Does it mean that your wrong and we&#8217;re right not necessarily it means our knowledge base differs.  So you say you&#8217;re up for equal rights&#8230; lets see if you can give birth.  Until then you don&#8217;t even have a stage to play on.  We are not equal. 

Since you like it hot I made you some lemonade with a lot of ice.  Have a seat put your feet up and enjoy.  I&#8217;ll be right back I&#8217;m off to get the gasoline and matches.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Can someone tell me if they know what gender 50two is?


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Why will men never learn&#8230;.
> 
> Usayit I would just like to know if you could push a newborn baby out of your penis.  That&#8217;s all I want to know.  Until you can walk the walk there are no equal rights.  Women are unstoppable because of what we have to endure.  Men get the sniffles and cry like 2 year olds.  We are never wrong in the sense that our logic makes sense, Catch 22.



This is the attitude that I hate and pointed out.....  "Because I am a women, I am entitled."  You got a lot to learn and it is this attitude that sets all work for equal rights back.  In fact, you aren't for equal rights are yah? 

So giving birth == entitled rights?  How about being a man?  How about being white? rich? christian? jew?
You are no better than anyone else who is racists or carries prejudices.


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> Can someone tell me if they know what gender 50two is?


i have no idea how this whole thread turned into a feminist argument but to answer the question, i am female lol

just to put my opinion in, men will never understand what its like to push a baby through and thats just because they physically cant, nothing we can do about it. i hate to say this, but usayit is right, the whole pursuing rights for women is being carried a bit to far by some extreme feminists, if it went their way, men would be fighting for their rights


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> This is the attitude that I hate and pointed out.....  "Because I am a women, I am entitled."  You got a lot to learn and it is this attitude that sets all work for equal rights back.  In fact, you aren't for equal rights are yah?
> 
> So giving birth == entitled rights?  How about being a man?  How about being white? rich? christian? jew?
> You are no better than anyone else who is racists or carries prejudices.




You&#8217;re under the impression that I don&#8217;t comprehend your viewpoint.  I do dear.  I hear you loud and clear.  My point is, what is equal rights?  Who defines it?  We are biologically not equal and will never be.  Today&#8217;s society defines it for us.  To an individual it has it&#8217;s own meaning.  The individual defines it.  I am for equal rights thank you very much.  It&#8217;s like that scene in &#8220;Ghost Dog&#8221; I think were the guys bleeding out and they&#8217;re speeding and they get pulled over by the cop that&#8217;s a female.  He tells him your not gonna shoot her and he says that&#8217;s the most misogynistic thing he&#8217;s ever heard&#8230; then he shoots the female cop blank range.  See&#8230; equal rights.  I get it.  When will you get it that our logic reigns supreme.  No matter what you do you will always falter to it!        

As far as entitled. That&#8217;s your viewpoint.  We all have prejudices, Fact.  But that is by definition.  Who defines it!


----------



## Mystwalker (Sep 26, 2008)

50two said:


> I AM SO ANNOYED. im wondering if anyone has this same problem. i have this good friend, sure shes really nice but she honestly thinks shes a wonderful photographer etcetc BUT SHE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO CANNOT EVEN DIFFERENTIATE BETWEEN A LENS AND A SHUTTER.
> 
> she critises my photography. even though shes never seen my photos. when she sees me taking photos, she directs me on how i should better take the shot. its so annoying seeing that she, who has never touched anything other than a point and shoot would even understand what i do and think when i take photos. so who is she to tell me how to do things.
> ohyes. she claims to have had a "photography phase" back when she was 11. ie. her credentials.
> ...


 
Probably work better if you explain things to her instead of asking for our opinion.

Personally, if she/he is a friend, I just smile and tolerate it.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

biologically not equal?   (by your logic sterile women == inferior) 
actually using a movie to prove a point?

What nonsense....


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> here's reality
> 
> Women are not unstoppable.
> Women are sometimes wrong.


 
as are all people 



> Oooo chopped low!!! How's the view down there kiddies?


 
you adults are being immature! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> biologically not equal?   (by your logic sterile women == inferior)
> actually using a movie to prove a point?
> 
> What nonsense....




So your saying sterile women even though anatomically female are biologically male. 

If I say to you now Usayit your right and I&#8217;m wrong would that make you happy?  Why is it that men have being doing that for centuries towards women to end an argument or discussion?  Why have you walked away without stepping forth to plea your case to the end, if there is one?  Women do know how to &#8220;discuss&#8221; no matter how long it takes.  Can you explain why the male species have taught their male offspring that their wives are never wrong and to say &#8220;yes dear.&#8221;  You need to explain it to me when and why this occurrence is never ending?   

Hey, what&#8217;s wrong with my movie choice?  It was a good movie.  Would you have preferred I use a Disney movie with fairies?  I picked a movie I thought you would relate to.  I&#8217;m being considerate.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

50two said:


> as are all people
> 
> 
> 
> you adults are being immature! :lmao::lmao::lmao:



Are you male or female?


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> So your saying sterile women even though anatomically female are biologically male


 
i think he meant since you used the point that women need more rights as they give can give birth, since a sterile woman cant, they would not get the same rights as those who can


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> Are you male or female?


 
im female!!! though i agree with usayit, i still really dislike the whole concept of stay-at-home-cookie-baking-mother, for gods sake i sure know i DONOT want to ever be that. intellectually, men and women are equal. that i do know.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> So your saying sterile women even though anatomically female are biologically male.



No because you set off to redefine equal and superiority as "push a newborn baby out" and endure... both of which leave sterile women out of the picture.  Romans used to define "biologically not equal" as one who couldn't stand up in a one to one fight... is that any better?  no.



> If I say to you now Usayit your right and I&#8217;m wrong would that make you happy?



Nope.... I stand up and argue my stances.. not to be wrong or right but to understand, learn and compromise.  I wouldn't be happy even if you admitted wrong because you have proven the closed mindedness that I had hoped didn't exist in this day and age.  My mother-in-laws (yes two) would be sorely disappointed as they worked hard in various causes for equal rights.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

50two said:


> im female!!! though i agree with usayit, i still really dislike the whole concept of stay-at-home-cookie-baking-mother, for gods sake i sure know i DONOT want to ever be that. intellectually, men and women are equal. that i do know.



Good for you!  You go and pursue what you want regardless of societies "expectations".  I wouldn't mind being the stay at home father at least for a little while (both to bond with my son and get a break from my jobs/career)... unfortunately maternity leave isn't extended to fathers of newborns nor are women's salaries equal enough for my wife to support the family.  

Equal is equal.. there are no exceptions


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> Good for you. I wouldn't mind being the stay at home father...
> 
> Equal is equal.. there are no exceptions


 
lol yep,i mean i guess its subject to change, cause im what, 16? but i can understand that some people would much rather be with their families than working everyday, but being a naiive 16 year old, i have aspirations and having a family isnt so high up on the priorities list


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

I need for your to define the word equal Usayit?  Which dictionary are you taking it from?  

It&#8217;s nice to know you have strong women who have paved the way for equality, who have worked hard.   I commend other women in society as well.  I don&#8217;t believe in being barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen.  Not my cup of tea.  

No one can dictate to anyone in society how to define ones life.  No Webster dictionary has that power.  That is my point.  We all live with our own perception.  It doesn&#8217;t make us right or wrong.   

As far as my questions pertaining to men why have I received no answers?


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I need for your to define the word equal Usayit?  Which dictionary are you taking it from?



equal:  of the same measure, quantity, amount, or number as another
rights: qualities (as adherence to duty or obedience to lawful authority) that together constitute the ideal of moral propriety or merit moral approval

put the two together



> It&#8217;s nice to know you have strong women who have paved the way for equality, who have worked hard.



And you are a disgrace to those women because you already admitted that women are not equal but superior.



> As far as my questions pertaining to men why have I received no answers?



because they are non-sense and NONE of them apply to me.  About as nonsense as using a movie to back your stance.  I rarely watch TV nor Movies (usually with my wife).... I prefer reading books based on real events.  I don't back down and I am not weak.  I don't cry and I am very logical.  I have endured.  Your view on men is low and I don't fall into that category.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

So because your views are yours, which are predefined, and everyone else who objects to those views &#8220;they&#8221; are beneath you?

So whose truly reflecting superiority?


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> So because your views are yours, which are predefined, and everyone else who objects to those views &#8220;they&#8221; are beneath you?



Nope... You ask why things are the way they are with males' and how they treat females.  I simply can't answer because I do not live nor was I raised in such environments.  They are not beneath me.... I just don't have an answer.  You have a low view on the male population.  I try to have a high view on both males and females.  Those views are incompatible. 

The rest just doesn't make sense.

No one is beneath me.... I don't argue to prove anything... I do however make stances until I learned a better more logical one.




> So whose truly reflecting superiority?



I'm preaching that women and men are equal regardless of ability to give birth are anything else.  Anyone who says other wise, including women who take things too far totally angers me.  You on the other hand, insist that women are superior.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

You said I was disgrace.  You placed a label upon me because you disapprove.  You judged me.  The very act you object to in life your guilty of.  You don&#8217;t consider me to be right or good&#8230; by definition.  If I am not right and good then I am the latter, not equal.

Sorry for the delay I&#8217;m watching the debate.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You said I was disgrace.



Yes.. because they fought hard for equal rights not for the superiority and entitlement of females.

The rest of your statement is illogical;  One hand you are proud of women who paved for EQUALITY but yet state that women are superior.



Yemme said:


> If I am not right and good then I am the latter, not equal.



Huh?  Equal has nothing to do with "right" and "good".


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

So by definition you are not prejudice?


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

PEOPLE SHUT THE HELL UP. end point> WOMEN ARE NO BETTER THAN MEN, MEN ARE NO BETTER THAN WOMEN. BOTH IN THE END ARE HORRIBLE BEINGS.

ill say it again

YOU ADULTS STOP BEING IMMATURE!  do what you told me to do at the beggining of this thread and just agree to disagree. none of you people are ever going to accept eachothers views


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> So by definition you are not prejudice?



prejudice:  an unfavorable opinion or feeling formed beforehand or without knowledge, thought, or reason. 

Me... I have unfavorable opinion or feeling formed *with knowledge, with thought, and with reason.   *

I have an unfavorable opinion of women who feel like they are entitled because of the hard work of those who fought for equality.  Women and men are equal neither are entitled to special treatment above the other.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh were just talking hun.. I gave the man lemonade and a comfy chair.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

actually a homemade apple pie and a beer..  in front of the tv watching the debate.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

usayit said:


> prejudice:  an unfavorable opinion or feeling formed beforehand or without knowledge, thought, or reason.
> 
> Me... I have unfavorable opinion or feeling formed *with knowledge, with thought, and with reason.   *
> 
> I have an unfavorable opinion of women who feel like they are entitled because of the hard work of those who fought for equality.  Women and men are equal neither are entitled to special treatment above the other.



That's not the entire definition.


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

oh fine just ignore me. D:


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

<<  Passes a note...

"You told me to stop"


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

So how long have you been freinds with her?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

We are having a discussion about prejudice.


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

lol okay lets just stop now.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

women are .... hmm, no, won't tell


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Answer then ? how long have you been friends.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> women are .... hmm, no, won't tell



:lmao: You are so sweet.


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

> Answer then ? how long have you been friends.


 
who do you mean? that girl and me? since we started highschool  (three years)


----------



## Yemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh she's not a childhood friend.  Why is she accompanying you on your expeditions?  Find a new sidekick.  If she insults you one more time ask her flat out, why do you do that?  Sometimes you have to embarrass people for them to get the big picture.


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

as much as i want to, i dont really go on photographing expeditions  i never get the opportunity to really go out somewhere nice and spend time on just taking photos, and since i never do that, i take my camera with me on days i go out with friends, cause really that is the only time i can take photos. i dont have any photography buddies but i really wish i did D:
haha all of my other friends dont really interfere when im taking photos but she just randomly chimes in and does her stuff


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

50two said:


> as much as i want to, i dont really go on photographing expeditions  i never get the opportunity to really go out somewhere nice and spend time on just taking photos, and since i never do that, i take my camera with me on days i go out with friends, cause really that is the only time i can take photos. i dont have any photography buddies but i really wish i did D:
> haha all of my other friends dont really interfere when im taking photos but she just randomly chimes in and does her stuff



But that means, you are not going 'on photographing expeditions' because noone would join in? 

But this is not a reason not to go out just for shooting. 90% of all my images I posted on here were created when I was totally alone.


----------



## 50two (Sep 27, 2008)

> But that means, you are not going 'on photographing expeditions' because noone would join in?
> 
> But this is not a reason not to go out just for shooting. 90% of all my images I posted on here were created when I was totally alone


 
oh no, its the same with me with the whole 90% when im alone thing, but for actual "expeditions" meaning going out to a place and shooting for the purpose of shooting, i cant go out to random places by myself just for that purpose... i dont know, id just really like a photography buddy to go with, and i just dont like being alone.. haha its just a scary concept to me. i mean honestly, i hate it when my friends are there, cause theyre always really impatient etc D: 

i need to find a person whos also interested in photography that i can go out with !!!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 27, 2008)

I know you might be scared and I understand.  I would love to do night photography in some areas but I wouldn't dare go alone.  You can ask a relative that understands your passion.  One that will leave you alone and let you do your thing.  

You can't continue to have someone disrespect you though.  You're giving her permission to by not putting her in her place.  This will trickle over to other areas of your friendship.  Someone can only treat you like sh*t if you let them.  Try and ask a friend who's interested in photography.  If you have a boyfriend maybe he would be interested.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Yemme said:


> If you have a boyfriend maybe he would be interested.



Or just drag him along, he has no choice, has he?

My last girlfriend had to live with my photography obsession too


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

As for myself, shooting with photographers appears more complicated than shooting alone ... I have a rhythm different from other photographers apparently.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm sorry but she's acting like a brat!:er: Well, you said that she's nice and she's your friend. I guess you have to be straight forward to her but not exactly hurting her feelings. I mean, you can tell her that she may want to see your works before she say something insulting. I mean, since she's your friend, I bet you can confront her in a nice way, right? Well, I wish it will work.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 27, 2008)

women are great


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 27, 2008)

50two said:


> you adults are being immature! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Yeah adults are basically children but with prejudices and bad mindsets.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 27, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Or just drag him along, he has no choice, has he?
> 
> My last girlfriend had to live with my photography obsession too



So true... Get the hand cuffs.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 27, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Yeah adults are basically children but with prejudices and bad mindsets.



We always revert back to childhood.  Why I don't know...


----------

